# waterproof cameras



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

what are some good water proof cameras guys. I'm going ro Hawaii and my fiance is getting me and mt bro in law some tickets or whaever to fo snorkeling and I want to get a camera I can use out of and in water with attachable lenses


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I dont' know about attachable lenses but if it were me, I'd get a GoPro. You can use it for Video and still photos.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Do you have a link nick? 

I was looking at this one 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olympus-stylus-tough-tg-850-16-0-megapixel-digital-camera-black/4230008.p?id=1219097024290&skuId=4230008&st=categoryid$pcmcat324200050004&cp=1&lp=3

But if there is a better one I would like to see it. I like that this has a macro and super macro


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

http://gopro.com/cameras/hd-hero3-black-edition

I'm not familiar with any other cameras other than Canon DSLRs. I have the same exact GoPro and love it!


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Where is the screen or does it have one?


----------



## Reburn (Apr 13, 2014)

+1 on the gopro

Or this Olympus. I have used this line of camera in the past and been very happy. Rinse it with freshwater and dry every time you get it wet to prevent buildup.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olympus...13&skuId=3971008&st=olympus camera&cp=1&lp=14


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

The gopro is meant for direct mount on helmets, or straps so there's no need for a viewing screen. It don't have one lol. just point, and shoot. Although, I think you can link it with a smartphone and view video/photos instantly via bluetooth.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

That's interesting nick, that's what I had figured haha. 

Reburn. That's the camera I am thinking about getting.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

The gopro is awesome! I was on vacation last year with a person who owned one and they got some pretty cool photos with it. I have been thinking of getting one for my aquariums so I can get up close and personal.

They also make several different types of cases for cameras and phones that will make them water proof. I have a friend that just sticks his phone in a Baggie and dunks it into the aquarium, I wouldn't trust that method myself with my working phone but maybe with a phone I didn't need.


----------



## jkpedrita (Jun 5, 2013)

+1 on the go-pro. Though straight pics aren't as great as the video.
I got an older version of the Olympus a couple of years ago and I wasn't a fan. It isn't always feasible to quickly get to freshwater to rinse off the camera before the saltwater dries. After the first few outings it was pretty finicky and wouldn't work consistently. Even when it did the pics were, meh. Sun spots and faded colors were an issue. Maybe I got a dud, but I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Which Olympus did you get. I don't like the fact that go pro doesn't have a screen but I realize it was made foe helmets haha


----------



## jkpedrita (Jun 5, 2013)

I was trying to figure that out for you. I do not remember. It was waterproof, red and purchased in 2010. Sorry I can't help you on that. 

If your sticking point is the screen, there is an optional Lcd bacpac you can get. It can't get down to the depths as the full waterproof casing but it will work for snorkeling or playing on the surface (down to 3meters). Coupled with a tripod mount and extender you can get some awesome shots.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Was it the tg3?


----------



## jkpedrita (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmmm-- I think it was the TG-830. It has been a while and I can't remember with precision but the pics look like what I remember.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

To the tg 830 is out. Maybe the tg850 fixed the flaws from the previous model. I know the reviews on the t3 were not too good. But the reviews for the tg850 were pretty good.


----------

